# Slickest Shampoo



## M1UDE (Mar 7, 2017)

What is the slickest car shampoo you have used? Looking for some recommendations...

Thanks


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

1900:1 car chem


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Auto Allure Luxallure for slickness.


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

ODK or AM Bubbles, very very slick, both of them.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

+1 for Luxallure, Duragloss 902 & BTBM are also v nice.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Obviously no one has used all the shampoos, so everyone is going to give a very limited view point. I have tested many and still feel duragloss 901 is outstanding


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

The few that jump out to me are (in no order) ODK, BH and 1900:1


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Allure Luxallure and AG UHD shampoo. 

My new favourite - Bears car care, both shampoos they do are very nice to use :thumb:


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

stangalang said:


> Obviously no one has used all the shampoos, so everyone is going to give a very limited view point. I have tested many and still feel duragloss 901 is outstanding


I've heard you mention this one to me a few times. 
Going to have to try it now!

Imran
:driver:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

In2detailing said:


> I've heard you mention this one to me a few times.
> Going to have to try it now!
> 
> Imran
> :driver:


Its honestly mega dude, give it a whirl. 
In fact if I have any of the smaller bottles left I will send one up


----------



## M1UDE (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, one I am keen to try is Duragloss as it seems to get good reviews


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Its only downfall is its not stocked by many places.
When I first started using it about 10 years ago there were 3/4 UK stockists.
Nowadays its either motogeek or ebay and I personally dont trust ebay sellers.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

derbigofast said:


> 1900:1 car chem


It's even slicker with a drop of ONR added :doublesho


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Carchem 1900:1 bargain...


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

The slickest for me are

Lusso Auto Bathe 
Waxaddict pure 
Carchem 
ODK Jet

All top notch and a joy to use

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

dholdi said:


> Its only downfall is its not stocked by many places.
> When I first started using it about 10 years ago there were 3/4 UK stockists.
> Nowadays its either motogeek or ebay and I personally dont trust ebay sellers.


Yorkshire Car Care are selling Duragloss 901 on EBAY for £9.95 posted.

I understand the reservations about some EBAY sellers but I have used Yorkshire Car Care and they are excellent to deal with.

Harry


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Almost unheard of but Automate bodywork shampoo (made by the guys at Gliptone before shutdown) has been fantastic for me.
PH neutral, not wash and wax and is incredibly slick, literally zero drag on any panels (even on un-clayed rough panels when I've washed a friends car with them) 

I found it first at Aldi of all places but you can find it on amazon for £6 a bottle with free delivery or gliptone have it on their website for a fiver


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

My fav was Wolf Chemical's White Satin but as that's nigh impossible to get hold of these days I'd go for Adams Car shampoo or Carchem 1900:1


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Tbh I don’t know how some of you can tell the difference in slickness from some of the above that I have used. I certainly couldn’t notice a big difference . Maybe it’s my wash pad . I will say that putting abit of shampoo onto the pad made a noticeable difference to slickness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

neilmcl said:


> My fav was Wolf Chemical's White Satin but as that's nigh impossible to get hold of these days I'd go for Adams Car shampoo or Carchem 1900:1


Haha. I was just about to post pretty much the same. Wolfs White Satin is my fave shampoo of all time. But since I ran out I can't get it anymore. But now I use Carchem 1900:1 - good stuff.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

westerman said:


> Yorkshire Car Care are selling Duragloss 901 on EBAY for £9.95 posted.
> 
> I understand the reservations about some EBAY sellers but I have used Yorkshire Car Care and they are excellent to deal with.
> 
> Harry


yorkshire car care are motorgeeks:thumb:


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

I used WaxPlanet Lava first time yesterday. Great product


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Used a sample of carbon collective Lusso and I was very impressed with it.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Whilst you search for your grail -adding extra shampoo will give you all the slickness you need. For weekend warriors the additional cost isn't that much


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

suds said:


> Whilst you search for your grail -adding extra shampoo will give you all the slickness you need. For weekend warriors the additional cost isn't that much


Can't help but agree with this.
By God it's hard to stop looking for the damn thing though.

For shampoos, I've settled on BH Autowash...................... for now.


----------



## M1UDE (Mar 7, 2017)

suds said:


> Whilst you search for your grail -adding extra shampoo will give you all the slickness you need. For weekend warriors the additional cost isn't that much


In agreement here :thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Jons just put this out


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Duragloss is awesome, getting harder to source in UK I have tried loads and still rate it as the best


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Nanolex Pure is a treat,very slick.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

a new one on the block Labocsometica #semper is very slick


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Out of all the shampoos iv been using & testing over the summer Ultra foam shampoo is by far the slickest shampoo iv used.


----------



## M1UDE (Mar 7, 2017)

Prestige car care shop said:


> Out of all the shampoos iv been using & testing over the summer Ultra foam shampoo is by far the slickest shampoo iv used.


Good shout Jeff, UFS is a cracking shampoo  ...would be interested to know out of the new brands you are to be stocking, which has the slickest shampoo you have used

Cheers


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

I can't reccomend Bilt Hambers auto wash shampoo enough. 5ml into 10l of water and you have a fantastic slick shampoo with the best cleaning power available in my opinion.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

M1UDE said:


> Good shout Jeff, UFS is a cracking shampoo  ...would be interested to know out of the new brands you are to be stocking, which has the slickest shampoo you have used
> 
> Cheers


Out of the new Brands, excluding Adam's, then Griot's best of show wash & wax is very slick but that's a close call with mastersons Mystic Snow Foam Car Wash. Very impressive shampoos. As a whole Ultra Foam takes it for me, in the bucket and on the wash pad, i notice a considerable difference compared to all the other brands. :thumb:


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Gyeon Bathe is very good and I add a capful of ONR to slick things further.

It may grate on a few, but Johnson & Johnson Baby Shampoo is also very slick for car washing, ditto ad ONR. Very cheap too. Although I dare say that it could be rebottled, badged JismCar and sold for 10x cost.


----------



## MrG47 (Oct 21, 2015)

Gyeon Bathe + is good and leave a slick layer. Great if short on time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Like many previous posts I'm a big fan of 1900:1, so much so I've passed lots of it onto friends and family and even got my Dad a 5 Litre tub last time he asked me for a recommendation.
On the other hand if you're after something different, I really like AM Bubbles from AM Details. The only downside is the cost per wash is a little high due to the postage cost.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm going to be controversial here and say the Paul Dalton Shampoo.

It is a really nice shampoo, and in the NZ sun leaves the least streaks out of all the shampoos I've tried.


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Wowo dry shampoo has the slickest feel in my experience, by a country mile too

Smells great too


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Does anyone feel the swissvax bathe can justify the price at all?
I have some to try but can't believe the prices folk are asking for it even though it's the swissvax label......


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Amazingly, Tesco car shampoo is the slickest I have found so far, much better than Bilt Hamber.


----------



## N58amx (Mar 7, 2018)

Tac systems mystic bubble from imran is one of my most used


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Another vote for TAC Mystic Bubble, bought some about 6 months ago and I won't change now. Ticks so many boxes -

Super slick
Decent dilution (3-4 capfuls based off bucket size)
Safe on coatings
Just keeps sudsing!! 
Rinses away cleanly

Amazing shampoo


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

AS_BO said:


> Another vote for TAC Mystic Bubble, bought some about 6 months ago and I won't change now. Ticks so many boxes -
> 
> Super slick
> Decent dilution (3-4 capfuls based off bucket size)
> ...


Must give that a try, bud.

Happy New year btw.

N

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I’d say meguiars gold class. Smells amazing and if you give your bucket a good clug, I find it very slick and I use it for when I Clay. Just as slick as clay lube but still use it obviously 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

